# Sage Smart Pro - Settings



## JPChess (Feb 15, 2019)

Hi All,

I have recently acquired a Sage Smart Grinder Pro.

I dialed it in to give me 14g of ground espresso, to give 28-30 grams of liquid espresso in 25-27 seconds.

I am aware that all grinders will not be the same however I saw a video by seattle coffee claiming that the setting should be I think it was around 8 on the machine.

I'm currently at setting 3/4 depending on the bean used, with the internal burr set to 5.

Is it worth adjusting the internal burr to decrease the grind setting?

This is my first proper grinder and don't want to damage it / excessively wear the machine out.

Any help would be great.

Thank You.

John


----------



## Nicknak (Aug 10, 2018)

The adjustment on the top burr according to Sage is to make up for wear . They come out of the factory a set on 6 on the outer burr . As for the numbers on the electronic display there is no ideal number . My one which I was using for decaf would be on anywhere from 8 to 4 . Every bean generally will need a different number . I would be inclined to leave it as it is if you can dial in the different beans you use .


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I used 10 to 15 on mine. There is no point in adjusting the outer burr providing it will grind to espresso levels and it's not possible to compare numbers on different grinders.

The actual adjustment like most is just a screw thread that moves the inner burr up and down so if the outer burr setting is changed all it does is change the number for a grind not the grind itself.








So much for a lot of videos on youtube mentioning how wonderful things are if the outer burr is set as fine as possible.

Actually I slackened mine off. As a check I ran it on a setting of 1 and very quickly turned it off as the burrs were obviously rubbing to such an extent that the motor was slowed down and slowed down even more over a few of seconds. I adjusted it to run completely clear at a setting of 2, 1 may have been rubbing very slightly. Getting this wrong is a good way of wrecking the burrs.

John

-


----------

